# Anger rises as travel havoc snarls Britain, Europe



## MrFSS (Dec 20, 2010)

LONDON (AP) - Frustrated travelers in Europe expressed fury Monday at transportation officials' inability to clear snow and ice from planes, runways and high-speed train tracks, failings that have caused holiday travel chaos and fears that many will not get home in time for Christmas. The continent's worst bottleneck was London's Heathrow Airport, where thousands of travelers were stranded overnight as flight cancellations increased even as other major European airports resumed normal operations after several days of four weather delays.

*Full Story*


----------



## jamesontheroad (Dec 28, 2010)

> LONDON NEW YORK - Frustrated travelers in Europe North America expressed fury Monday at transportation officials' inability to clear snow and ice from planes, runways and high-speed train tracks, failings that have caused holiday travel chaos and fears that many will not get home in time for Christmas the end of the holidays. The continent's worst bottleneck was London's Heathrow Airport New York's JFK and La Guardia Airports, where thousands of travelers were stranded overnight as flight cancellations increased even as other major European North American airports resumed normal operations after several days of foul weather delays.


:giggle:


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 28, 2010)

They should have taken Amtrak!


----------

